# GTX 970 or wait for R9 300 series?



## Badmash (Sep 29, 2014)

Should i go for GTX 970 now or wait for R9 300 series? As i need to update my rig after 2 years and i don't want to update the card for another say 2-3 years. Need to run all the games likes GTA 5, Witcher 3, Unity, MAX @1080p. And if going for GTX 970 which brand would be better as this is the first time i am going for nvidia so no idea about it. 

Current Setup: 

i5 2500K 4.3 (OC) 
8GB G SKILL Sniper RAM
Mobo: P8Z77- VPRO
PSU: Seasonic 620W Bronze II
GPU: Sapphire 7850 2GB


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 29, 2014)

HD 7850 is a good card. As far as graphic card upgrade later is always better.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 9, 2014)

I would suggest wait it out. I have a Radeon 6970 and I am too waiting for R9 300 series cards


----------



## thegr8anand (Oct 9, 2014)

Just wait for AMD because when they launch Nvidia will def reduce prices or they still can release TI versions of cards. You can manage easily till then.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 9, 2014)

Does anyone know when gpus that natively support direct x 12 are gonna be launched?


----------



## napsterv (Oct 16, 2014)

thegr8anand said:


> Just wait for AMD because when they launch Nvidia will def reduce prices or they still can release TI versions of cards. You can manage easily till then.



Those price cuts are very small and take a looooooooooong time to reflect in India.


----------



## snipershot (Oct 23, 2014)

I checked about the Asus GTX 970 with a local dealer, and it available for about 25.5k including taxes and sounds good for the performance/watt. In my opinion, there may be slight price drop but it would occur after a month of two after the amd 300 series release. But I wonder why in India, the price drop are very minimal. Correct me if I am wrong. 

Cheers!


----------



## ico (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't think R9 300 series is going to be as great as GTX 970/980 are.

You can buy GTX 970 now itself. The price is reasonable.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 23, 2014)

If you notice the specifications for most of the games that you get now, usually cards that belong to older gens that were around 2-3 years are under 'recommended specs'. Shadows of Mordor- either 7950 or GTX 660. List goes on and on for other games. If you want to play the waiting, you can go ahead. The card is said to come out in 2015 anyways. But once you start playing the waiting game, especially for a card that is month's away, you'll have to keep on waiting. Then Nvidia rumour mill will start spinning and then teasers will come, and then you'll ask the question if you should wait for the next gen nvidia card or buy one of the R9 300 series. 

Check out Zotac and Gigabyte variants. Gigabyte cards are officially available now. 
Temperatures And Noise - Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 And 980 Review: Maximum Maxwell

If you check Gigabyte Windforce OC's thermal image, it looks pretty good IMO. Zotac's AMP! edition cards are pretty solid too.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm in love with the MSI GTX 970, the twin frzr V cooler is beyond awesome, temp drops below 65, fans don't spin, even at full load never exceeded 66 degrees so far. Decibel profile is all time best. The card performs stupendously good, comes with a descent factory OC, wins any crows in sheer aesthetics. I dont know how much it will cost in India, it came pretty cheap for me compared. well I would not say cheap, but 25914 INR to me for that card is highly reasonable.


----------



## arthasdk (Nov 8, 2014)

snipershot said:


> I checked about the Asus GTX 970 with a local dealer, and it available for about 25.5k including taxes and sounds good for the performance/watt. In my opinion, there may be slight price drop but it would occur after a month of two after the amd 300 series release. But I wonder why in India, the price drop are very minimal. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Cheers!



Where do you stay?


----------

